# Decision time AC 1000 Mudpro or 750BF



## macedog (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i am running into a bit of a crossroads as of which machine to go with i work at a dealership that sells both arctic cat and kawasaki so both can be made available to me at a reasonable price. I have lots of friends of who 750 brute forces and have done plenty of mods ( as well i've read lots of good mods for them on this site) No one in my area yet has purchased a mudpro 1000 so i really haven't seen much for feedback, of the people who have purchased the regular 1000 arctic cat's i've heard lots of good things. If i purchased a 750 a snorkel and ways to increase power would be done very soon (chip pipe etc) i'm just thinkin if its worth to spend a little more for the 1000 mudpro which comes with factory snorkeling and more power and torque. Hoping i can get some feedback on both machines both positive and negative. Again i work at a dealership that deals with both so things like price of parts are not an issue.. the other option i was thinkin too was taking a regular 1000 and ordering the snorkel parts seperate and add them on to a regular 1000.. or if there are other features like the gearing that are definetly worth it. Please give me some opinions guys as i will pulling the trigger on the deal soon.

Thanks & happy new year:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

AC Mud Pro 1000


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if the price don't matter id proly go with the MP1000 Ive never rode one but have heard good things. either way there both good bikes i love my brute too


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The question I guess is do you want to be fast. If I was buying a bike just to mud ride and fart around on it would be the 700 mud pro. Rack the radiator and toss on the 31s and time to eat. I've been looking at the 1000s as well but when you start looking deep you will see problems. A 951cc V twin running diffs found on the 400 and if you ride hard you will need gorillas with big meats on it. I think they rushed it out personally it would have been nice with upgraded diffs at least. I would rather snap a gorilla than trash a diff for sure. It's going to have the wow factor for sure though and I love the white. I have been fighting the temptation hard. Them 700s with 4.1 gears are sweet for sure though. In low you can spin em really really slow which I like to do for control when it gets deep and technical. I may buy the wife the 700 and wait for more feedback on the 1000s.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

id go brute with mods....but if i were forking out mud pro 1000 money it would be called a can am....


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Masher is right the first year something comes out is not the year to buy it I say mp 700 or a can am gade


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Try the 1000 if you work at the dealer you have no worry about parts or service


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, we have a great Cat dealer here that will take care of you with warranty. It's the main reason I was looking at them. The local Kawi dealer is a SOB that I wouldn't **** on if he was on fire.


----------



## macedog (Jul 23, 2009)

thank you all for the imput please continue. As far as the service parts/warranty i'm not worried about as i'm sure i wouldn't have a problem with getting parts covered. I'm not looking to go 100+ kmph (canadian eh ) but don't want to be restricted to slow speeds. At the same token i'm not going to be doing any super extreme mud bogging like you folks in the states do that i've seen on You Tube and other sites. In my Area of B.C. we have lots of old logging roads leading to mud holes, creek crossings to remote fishing spots (hence forth the snokel kit) I guess i'm looking for something with all the power and basic accessories (snorkel kit, bigger tires,rims) and again price isn't an issue because i work at a dealership so it wouldnt be close to sticker price


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would get the 1000 then. Toss on bigger tires and go, no need for anything else.


----------

